# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Regional/World Mapping >  The Free Isles - A Pirate's Paradise

## Neite

One part of my global map that's finished :) This is about 1/10 of the total map size I'm aiming for.

----------


## Chelsenaw

Fun! I've never one to really enjoy pirate style adventures, but I do think it would be a good time exploring these islands!

----------


## Creativetides

Cool, I like the pirate concept. Will you add landmarks, caves, shipwrecks, ghost towns, sites of battles. Cool map just asking.

----------


## Adfor

Your style is very enjoyable to behold! I have a pirate group in my world as well, they're always a fun take on role playing.

I just imagine the middle island being the opening of an ancient, long dead volcano, very intriguing..

Have some rep!

----------

